# Where does your dog sleep?



## geraldandannie

I've been looking at vans again  

Apart from all of the other 'deal-breakers', sleeping room for the dog has now added itself to the list.

Our Tess sleeps and "gets out of the way" under the lounge fixed table (see 1st photo). However, a van which ticked all other boxes had a stonking big pedestal for the table, and a change in floor height in the middle (see 2nd photo).

I was peering inside an A-class Rapido, which seemed to have room between the front seats and the dash. But I don't like A-class motorhomes, and we wouldn't use the drop-down bed anyway :roll:

Any suggestions? It's not so much when we're asleep that's a problem, it's during the evening if we're in the van :?

Gerald


----------



## greenasthegrass

Ours sleep in the cab area behind the swivel seats its the euro lounge we have their bed (big cushion) there they don't move all night and its a bit cooler for them in warm weather and warmer in cooler weather due to a hole for the blown heating under the table. 

Obviously they would prefer to be in bed with us as sossies are renowned for that but no way am I waking up with dog breath on both sides!

We have trained them not to jump up even though occasionally we get a sneaky go!

We like A class Rapido's too as they are quite short and compact and bijou - one day might change.

Greenie

PS your heading made me laugh!


----------



## neilbes

The seats look comfy,I am sure Tess would not mind sleeping on them.


----------



## loddy

On my bed 8O 

Loddy


----------



## neilbes

Could the table not be changed.?

And a bed made to compensate for the floor level change.


----------



## geraldandannie

greenasthegrass said:


> Ours sleep in the cab area behind the swivel seats


Same as ours then.



greenasthegrass said:


> PS your heading made me laugh!


it took me several looks to see what you were talking about :roll: Now fixed :wink:

Loddy - not an option

Neil (1) - not an option

Neil (2) - believe it or not, I did think of that, but there's something about spending over £40k on a motorhome, chucking the table out and adding bits in :roll: But despite that, and strangely, it's an option 8O The problem is that they've got the rear bathroom (which I really want), but they've squeezed everything else forward to make it fit in the same body length, I think. The Euro lounge area is smaller, and the kitchen area is smaller with the bed just behind it. If only I could have our van, and then add 2 feet to the back for the bathroom, I'd be (reasonably) happy.

Gerald


----------



## ardgour

Our Tess sleeps under the dashboard between the 2 front seats of our Hymer A class. She loves it - travels in the rear lounge (with a stair gate across for safety then as soon as we park up she runs forward and waits for her bed to be moved under the dash. We use the drop down bed so she has a little cave all to herself at night.
Tess is a working beardie, about the same size as a border collie.
I could try taking some photos if you want

Chris


----------



## DABurleigh

Sounds to me that the tail's wagging the dog 8O :roll:  

Dave


----------



## RichardnGill

when we fist got the van he was not allowed on the seats, but he soon got his own way

Richard...


----------



## JustRadio

Blossom sleeps in the garage. I asked Peter Hambilton to remove the lower step from the bed, make a portcullis for the occasions she needs to be restrained, and raise the garage so it's the same level as the floor of the Hymer, (more storage under).

She loves it in her "bat cave", private and protected, her own special place of choice except on the road. She has to share with a generator, cable store and an inflatable boat, but she's not a Great Dane. There's also a spare panel that can slot in to hide the whole thing if The Blos is not included on a trip.

John
Motorhome Radio - Just click on the radio player on the home page and choose us.


----------



## phil4francoise

any where she wants once we are asleep


----------



## Jented

Hi.
Make up the big bed,Sassy gets comfy,we get comfy,sorted. She usually sleeps down the bottom of the bed my side,so guess who has the warm feet in the winter.
Gearjammer


----------



## Rapide561

*Dog*

No dog at present, but both were always "bed dogs with me". The newcomer will be the same too.

Russell

Richard - Rolo looks so so so so comfy there, I might just join him!


----------



## geraldandannie

:lol: @ some of the photos :roll: 

Thanks for your input.

We've always made it a rule that Tess doesn't get on any furniture that a human uses, so she'll have to stay on the floor somewhere.

I'll continue my search ...

Mind you, I did see an Autocruise Augusta (a bit old and tatty) which had plenty of floor space. Expensive, though :? 

Gerald


----------



## WildThingsKev

> We've always made it a rule that Tess doesn't get on any furniture that a human uses


Just like this one then>>>


----------



## geraldandannie

kevina said:


> Just like this one then>>>


 :lol:

Gerald


----------



## TR5

At home, with the daughter!

Our two are far too B-I-G to even contemplate taking away in the motorhome.


----------



## stewartwebr

We had the same problem when we changed van. Pip, our Border Collie just loves to be under something. In the last van her bed was under the fixed pullman table.

Unfortuntaley for Pip the new van does not have a fixed table and no obvious place to keep her out of the way when using the van. we settled for the large square shower tray in the back of the van. Sounds strange but her bed fits in nice and she feels secure in there even when travelling. Its got the added bonus of easy to keep clean. We remove the bed and spray down the shower walls 

Stewart


----------



## geraldandannie

stewartwebr said:


> we settled for the large square shower tray in the back of the van


That had occurred to me. I remember someone (maybe you?) posting this idea before.

Tess isn't that bothered about being under something. She sometimes clunks down in the kitchen area as it's about the biggest piece of floor area in the van.

Gerald


----------



## HeatherChloe

She sleeps - 

When travelling, either (i) on the passenger seat with a blanket and a harness or (ii) in a dog bed between the passenger and drivers seat or (iii) on a cushion under the table behind the passenger seat, a bit like your first photo.

In the evening, before I go to bed, she sleeps on a cushion under the table behind the passenger seat.

When I go to bed, she sleeps on the bed with me - my Adria has a high bed, which is a bit of a problem, as I need to lift her up and down. When I rented a Chausson Welcome, she could jump up and down herself, which made it easier. 

I agree - don't buy a van which has such a big pedestal that it loses dog bed space. Dogs come first, surely?


----------



## Jodi1

If we have the little car with us, the older dog (13) sleeps in there as she is very stiff in the joints and is far better left in peace in the back where she has plenty of room. The younger dog (12) sleeps in the van and as she is still fairly bendable :lol: usually curls up in the corner of the end lounge.


----------



## Alfa_Scud

HeatherChloe said:


> I agree - don't buy a van which has such a big pedestal that it loses dog bed space. Dogs come first, surely?


Are you having a laugh??? Dogs come first????

If they truly did, they'd work, earn the wage & pay for the flamin' van, but as it happens.........

They're a companion, a damned good one to be fair, but they fit in with your lifestyle. If not, then there's something a little wrong sorry :?


----------



## HeatherChloe

Dear Chris Campbell

Yes a companion - a two way thing surely, requiring lots of attention to your faithful dog, who is always there for you, loving you, and being adorable and wonderful. 

You don't have a dog to "fit in with your lifestyle" but to be a key part of your life and one where you make a commitment to providing your dog with a stimulating, healthy enjoyable life with interest and companionship to the dog too. 

It's not easy having a dog 

- lots of pubs don't accept them however wonderfully well behaved and clean they are, so you adjust your life to eat in pubs which do. 

- lots of hotels don't accept them, so you adjust by staying in hotels which do, or, like me, buying a motorhome. 

- it's not easy to take dogs on holiday by plane, so you take different holidays, for example, going through the Eurotunnel in a van, rather than flying or on a ferry where dogs get an uncomfortable ride. 

- you may be hungover and want to stay in bed, but you get up and take your dog for a walk. 

- you've been out all day at work, and need to spend some quality time with your dog, so you arrange to meet a friend for dinner at home, instead of going to a restaurant where you'd have to leave your dog all alone at home. 

So in that context, why would on earth would someone buy a van with a table which makes no room for your dog's bed, when there are so many other vans available which would be more suitable and comfortable for your dog????


----------



## patnles

Elsa used to sleep under the table too, which was nice and cosy for her but sometimes awkward for us. Ideally we'd like to find someone who could fit a door between garage and hab area, for new pup Izzy.
Lesley


----------



## C7KEN

My boy travels on the bed . We have a throw for him to lie on and if its warm I run the Fiamma turbo fan to keep him cool. In winter he also sleeps on the bed if there is room but usually he lies between the two front seats. I dont pull the remis blinds on the cab side windows at night so he can clearly see his victim if someone undesirable comes close


----------



## geraldandannie

HeatherChloe said:


> So in that context, why would on earth would someone buy a van with a table which makes no room for your dog's bed, when there are so many other vans available which would be more suitable and comfortable for your dog


Well, the choice is becoming quite narrow. We want a fixed bed, we want a larger or rear bathroom, large fridge & freezer, Fiat chassis :wink: and space for the dog to sleep. The Chausson Welcome 76 I fancied had squashed everything up to fit the rear bathroom, so apart from the table / split floor nonsense, there was less space in the kitchen area, and the Eurolounge was smaller.

I looked at an Autotrail Cheyenne 840S today, which seemed to tick all the boxes. But ... they have no fixed table. We don't like the camping tables you need to get out of a cupboard and plonk between the sofas. And it was expensive :: LINK ::

I think I'm going to have to make my own dog-friendly, fixed bed, big bathroom motorhome  Unless someone knows different :wink:

Gerald

Oh, and Ken - lovely photo of your dog!


----------



## duxdeluxe

TR5 said:


> At home, with the daughter!
> 
> Our two are far too B-I-G to even contemplate taking away in the motorhome.


Not Leonburgers are they??


----------



## HeatherChloe

Dear Gerald and Annie

My no 1 issues were - my van had to be less than 6m in order to be able to park it in resident's parking outside my flat. 

I also wanted a fixed bed, plus shower and loo. 

Within that very limited remit, I got the Adria Coral Compact at 5.99m long. But my dog can lie lovely between the passenger seats, under the table and also on my bed. 

Interestingly, I met a lovely man from this site, who invited me to help understand the same van, and I travelled up 2.5 hours drive to him on a visit to my parents in North Wales, and he was sharing his Adria Coral Compact with him and his wife and TWO HUGE DOGS. He had taken the whole table out and the dogs were a key part of the van. 

Anyway, as I said - it's all about how you treat you dogs and what you want. But to my mind, if you are unsure about an element of a van, you'll always be unsure, and if so, buy something else.


----------



## bulawayolass

Ours slept on the beds if they could, sometimes on the seats but also under the dashboard snuggled up.


----------



## patp

Gypsy travels on the forward facing dinette restrained by a harness attached to the lap belt.
After that she goes where she pleases and that is usually on the seat :wink: 
Pre injury we used to allow her to jump up on the drop down bed once we have fully woken. Had to stop that due to the drop when she jumps off. That will teach us to allow things that have to be stopped at a later stage as she is very miffed at not getting into bed with daddy while mummy makes the tea :roll:


----------



## neilbes

Burstner Solano ?

linky dink

Adria coral 670 SLT ?

linky dink


----------



## leseduts

Maisie travels behind the passenger seat, and sleeps there as well. We are waiting the arrival of a pup (Casper) so will have 2 German Shepherds again. We spent yesterday trying to sort out if we could remove the steps to the bed and make an opening into the garage. We would not travel them in there, but it would be a handy place for them during the day when parked up and a place for them to dry off in wet weather., we thought of putting a mesh door on one end of the garage so they could sleep in there if it was hot.


----------



## geraldandannie

neilbes said:


> Burstner Solano ?


It has a wet room. One of our (previously unmentioned) deal breakers :roll: We like the separate shower. And it has the same layout as our current van, which means the bathroom is small.



neilbes said:


> Adria coral 670 SLT ?


That would do. It has the fixed, side-mounted table, which means Tess can go under it, linky dink and it has the rear bathroom which gives us the space we need there.

Thank you for that, Neil 

Gerald


----------



## bobbylob

Jasper's getting too unsteady now to come travelling, but when he could get around easily, including up the stairs in the house, this is what happened.... so the answer is, anywhere he wants


----------



## Sonesta

geraldandannie said:


> I looked at an Autotrail Cheyenne 840S today, which seemed to tick all the boxes. But ... they have no fixed table. We don't like the camping tables you need to get out of a cupboard and plonk between the sofas. And it was expensive :: LINK ::
> 
> I think I'm going to have to make my own dog-friendly, fixed bed, big bathroom motorhome  Unless someone knows different :wink:
> 
> Gerald


Hi Gerald,

As you know our previous MH was an Autotrail Cheyenne 840S (you have sat in it at Canterbury) and we got around the no fixed table problem by purchasing and installing a purposely made matching boom arm table. This was permanently fitted but could be easily removed if you wanted and it simply swung to whatever position you wanted it in. You could also swing it out of the way when you wanted more space etc and we would have been lost without it!

We were able to use it for a multitude of things and It was big enough for us both to eat a meal at, place drinks or snacks on, do my hair and makeup at, use the laptop on, write at or play cards, board games etc. If we had guests ever and cooked a meal for them and needed a larger table, then of course we would use the folding table but the boom arm table was still used even then for popping a bottle of wine, sauces, salt and pepper, bread and other extras we may require on.

Please see attached some actual photographs of the boom arm table we had in our Autotrail, which I took when we decided to put the boom arm table up for sale seperately on eBay.

If the Cheyenne does tick most of your boxes then maybe fitting a boom arm table could be a solution for you and I personally can vouch for the comfort and the space of the Autotrail Cheyenne 840S. The full width, rear end bathroom was a particular joy to use and the shower was very spacious and quite powerful too. We opted for the overcab cupboards instead of the overcab bed and with that layout we had loads and loads of useful extra locker space.

Another very important aspect of this MH is the comfort of the the 2 single fixed beds in the bedroom and the mattresses on these beds are wonderful to sleep on and we always enjoyed a fantastic nights sleep in them. Plus because they were 2 singles, you have none of that clambouring over one another if one of you needed to pay a visit during the night! :wink:

By the way, in the Autotrail our 2 dogs used to either sleep curled up together in between the driver and passenger seats or on one of the long sofa seats on top of a throw. There was plenty of room for them and us, so I'm sure Tess would soon find her very own favourite 'spot!'

Good luck with your search. 

Sue


----------



## TR5

duxdeluxe said:


> Not Leonburgers are they??


They certainly are! See:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-54351-.html


----------



## MaxandPaddy

Charlie sleeps where he is comfy and at 15 we give in to him!
He seems to like sleeping under the table in the Hobby but he liked the seats in the Scout!
He also likes breakfast in bed :lol:

Val


----------



## suffolkmerc

We've got a pop up tent that takes seconds to put up and it fits totally flat behind the drivers seat when down, in a circular zip up bag. Chaka, our German Shepherd loves it, during the day he goes in there if he's too hot, too cool or too wet and comes in and out of the van as he chooses (he's on a long line) and he goes into it happily at night to sleep.


----------



## Lonewolf

*This is where I sleep.*

Hi,

My name is Ailsa,and this is where I sleep(Ist photo)  
This is where I would like to sleep(2nd photo) :lol:


----------

